# Another plea for advice on knives



## ocdshaver (Jan 17, 2017)

I'd be more apologetic for making another request to provide input on knives but people like talking knives anyway. For starters, I've been using old school German and French knives. They are great but I'm looking for a Japanese knife that is thinner. I want the knife to be as traditionally western shaped as possible. I want it to be at or close to ten inches. And I don't want anything that is going to be a challenge to sharpen. I want a 50/50 edge since I suck at sharpening. I will entertain carbon steel but everything I own currently is stainless. In terms of price, I would prefer to keep it at or under $200. A little over is fine too. I've read that Shun knives are ok but overpriced for what they are. Amazon has the Shun classic for about $150. What options might fit my preferences and ring in at my price range?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi OCDshaver, welcome to CT. When you say 'as traditionally western shaped as possible', are you aiming for more French or more German in knife profile?


----------



## ocdshaver (Jan 17, 2017)

I can go either French or German since I use both. But for the sake of providing some direction, let's say French.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.knivesandstones.com/tojiro-powdered-high-speed-steel-gyuto-chef-240mm-f-521/ might be worth contacting K&S and seeing when that gets back in stock

Also, K Sabatier came out with a higher end stainless line, no fingerguard full bolster http://www.sabatier-shop.com/2763-2...-10-in---200-range---g10-handle.html?devise=1

50/50 and stuff like that isn't so much about the edge as it is a probable indication of the grind of the blade being asymmetrical.


----------



## ocdshaver (Jan 17, 2017)

First, thank you for the links. Second, do you own either of thes knives?


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

@OCDshaver I have the Tojiro DP which is a western handled knife with VG10 core steel - my first Japanese Knife. I do not own a Tojiro HSPS or the K-Sabatier 200 series (though it's probably the most likely series of Sabatier I'd buy due to the lack of a fingerguard to grind down) because I buy almost entirely carbon steel knives, and both lines I linked are pretty price competitive to carbon knives much more interesting to me 

A few other western handled stainless options I was thinking about in this price range are almost definitely not ground symmetrically.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Sounds to me like you may be a prime candidate for vintage carbon steel


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

A caution about the Tojiro powdered steel, it is thought to be R2 steel, that would mean on the chippy side.


----------



## bitethismike (Dec 22, 2016)

just purchased the Miyabi 9.5" Kaizen. have never touched a better tool.




  








IMG_2815.JPG




__
bitethismike


__
Jan 18, 2017








https://www.knifemerchant.com/product.asp?productID=8443


----------



## sushi-nate (Jan 18, 2017)

Try a carbon with stainless cladding or white steel. Check out chefknivestogo, to see some reasonably priced japanese steel. Shuns and Miyabi are great knives to get start in japanese profile knives. Both have good edge retention, weight, balance a good HRC (over 61). I think they're comparable in quality and price. Once you rock carbon you'll see they hold edges longer and can be sharpened to a finer edge.


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

I wouldn't mind one of these. Thanks for sharing! Didn't know about that site... Always wanted a good, carbon french chef knife to try.

http://www.sabatier-shop.com/3236-v...g-knife-10-in---carbone---manche-olivier.html

Or, one of these cow pokers...

http://www.sabatier-shop.com/3033-for-the-garden-bush-knife-60-cm-blade---carbone-steel.html


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I just can't bring myself to want to deal with the finger guards XD


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

That's why I like american vintage carbon steel- mostly bolster and fingerguard free

Of course the days of rehandling and restoring forgecrafts off ebay for $30 ended 2 years ago.  They go for $100+ now!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

MillionsKnives said:


> That's why I like american vintage carbon steel- mostly bolster and fingerguard free
> 
> Of course the days of rehandling and restoring forgecrafts off ebay for $30 ended 2 years ago. They go for $100+ now!


Yes they are ridiculous these days. I'm glad I stocked up on the vintage stuff.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I got into the game too late for the more reasonable priced Forgecrafts :/

Are there other vintage American carbon steel names that are consistently decent? I have a vintage Lamson that is still a work in progress, edge retention is ehh


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

foody518 said:


> I just can't bring myself to want to deal with the finger guards XD


Yeah, I'd probably take a grinder to it the same day I got it.... :-o


----------



## vic cardenas (Nov 11, 2012)

Are there any other Sabatier-like brands or American makers that make cheaper sub-$100 THIN carbon-steel knives? Preferably, without that bolster thing... Not to threadjack or anything just wondering?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Dunno. My forgecrafts were never thin out of the box. But the great thing about monosteel carbon- sharpens real fast. Thinned it on a coarse stone in less than half an hour. Even faster wih power tools but i dodnt have those back then

Forgecraft, Dexter, case, XXL, lamson and goodnow are the ones i know of


----------



## ocdshaver (Jan 17, 2017)

bitethismike said:


> just purchased the Miyabi 9.5" Kaizen. have never touched a better tool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation. Is this a symmetrical edge?


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

Vic Cardenas said:


> Are there any other Sabatier-like brands or American makers that make cheaper sub-$100 THIN carbon-steel knives? Preferably, without that bolster thing... Not to threadjack or anything just wondering?


you can find paring/utility knives for less than $100. this guy has many vintage knives http://stores.ebay.com/ralph1396?_rdc=1.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

how about this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPERB-Vint...RAZOR-SHARP-/291882137080?hash=item43f587f5f8


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Vic Cardenas said:


> Are there any other Sabatier-like brands or American makers that make cheaper sub-$100 THIN carbon-steel knives? Preferably, without that bolster thing... Not to threadjack or anything just wondering?


Vic, I only know of Herder-Windmuehlenmesser and the vintages
http://bernalcutlery.lightspeedwebstore.com/kitchen-knives-europe-and-usa-windmuehlenmesser
http://bernalcutlery.lightspeedwebstore.com/kitchen-knives-vintage


----------



## bitethismike (Dec 22, 2016)

yes, symmetrical edge. I prefer Shun for a sushi blade


----------



## ocdshaver (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## captainbligh (Feb 25, 2017)

Tojiro DP, Miyabi 600D and vintage T-I and K Sabs mentioned are all in my kit, all are solid choices and "western" shaped. Did you make your mind up about what you were going for?


----------

